# Ram fingers help



## solarnevo1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi everyone. Simple question. How much gold is in 2,5 kg of Ram sticks? I will cut fingers only. The rest I won't process! How much gold will be in fingers only?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 17, 2016)

More gold in the chips than the fingers.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 17, 2016)

I agree with silversaddle. Also, there is tin plate which would only leave the gold bearing chips with mono's/and or resistors. But different fingers only yield can vary upon width and plate thickness.


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 17, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> But different fingers only yield can vary upon width and plate thickness.



And skill of the person doing the recovery.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2016)

resabed01 said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > But different fingers only yield can vary upon width and plate thickness.
> ...



Aye but its hard to get fingers wrong wouldn't you agree? It really is the starting point on e waste recovery.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 17, 2016)

spaceships said:


> resabed01 said:
> 
> 
> > acpeacemaker said:
> ...


It's easy to get fingers wrong. Add a little too much peroxide and you dissolve some gold. A beginner who gets foils might not realize that, and his yields might be lower because he still has gold dissolved in his AP. I agree it's the best starting point for e waste, but one can still make mistakes.

Dave


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 17, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > resabed01 said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure the way I worded that it came off wrong. I was meaning if doing a fingers only yield. It could vary with width and plating thickness. Absolutely I agree it also depends on the person recovering and refining the values.


----------



## solarnevo1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for reply. I processed these ones with used AP. Then AR and drop with FeSO4. Today I will clean powder to see how much gold there is. AP was very dark so it didn't attack gold. Nice flakes came off.


----------



## malikjob07 (Mar 18, 2016)

i will say 100 memory chip give you between 0.9 to 1.3 g of pure gold........


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 18, 2016)

malikjob07 said:


> i will say 100 memory chip give you between 0.9 to 1.3 g of pure gold........



That is not correct statement, 
1 IC chip in memory stick - average weight is 1 gram or less. 
Perhaps you meant whole memory stick. 100 of them can have 16 IC chips if populated on both sides with 8 IC chips on each side.


----------



## malikjob07 (Mar 18, 2016)

If you don't believe me watch this two video...........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lXd85YfcvY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c9Z5UYsUV4


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2016)

I only watch his videos to laugh at all the mistakes he makes. Please that's just not the right stuff to quote as a point of reference on here unless its a reference as to "how many mistakes can you spot in each video."


----------



## malikjob07 (Mar 18, 2016)

regardless to his mistakes , and your silly laugh , the guy made a success and he answer the question how many gold do 100 memory chip have ? as our friend " solarnevo1 " asked....


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2016)

No actually he didn't. He has shown an amount of gold he claimed to get- and it's either this one or another video where the gold he shows couldn't have come from the amount of product he used. 

Hey if you want to take the word of a guy who refines next to the paintwork on his car, and uses 50/50 AR as gospel then be my guest.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

That hurts so bad to watch those two video's. Just another person that got a lot of hit's on his video through youtube and wanted to make money off of it. I wonder how many out of the million views he has had on those videos have come here and asked questions. A few years ago I would have followed him blindly into the dark abyss but alass no more. I guess you don't know if you don't know. Another Darth Vader imitator. (yea my wife tells me my spelling sucks)


----------



## malikjob07 (Mar 18, 2016)

prove your thought and show us like the guy on the video 8)


----------



## 4metals (Mar 18, 2016)

He did get results, and to some that is all that matters. The AP stripped off all of the gold from the fingers, the overly strong aqua regia dissolves all of the gold, the urea killed off the excess nitric (actually great excess!) and it did drop with the metabisulfite. 

But, he used way too much chemistry and way too little precaution in dealing with chemicals and their fumes. 

But to the uninformed, he got results, and to some that is all that matters. 

Wonder if he read Hoke?


----------



## 4metals (Mar 18, 2016)

This is where he tests the purity of his gold.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkmhEGBjyMs

I was so depressed after realizing how much money I've wasted in my lifetime on analytical chemistry. This guy is a salesman! Beware, he probably has a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

4metals said:


> This is where he tests the purity of his gold.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkmhEGBjyMs
> 
> I was so depressed after realizing how much money I've wasted in my lifetime on analytical chemistry. This guy is a salesman! Beware, he probably has a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you!



That is the other video I was looking for. 

He states that he has a 2g button. Now we should know that he did not get 2g from that SMALL pile of gold flakes from the fingers from the RAM. 

I mean you know you got to kind of commend the guy for sticking his butt out there to be bitten off by people that do this more then he has done it. I will commend him for that. He dresses up like Darth Vader with the goggles and the respirator, he is following the procedures that we preach. Heck I don't even do that and I will come out and say it out in the open. But I have worked with these chemicals we use for 30+ years. Now that is no excuse for not following the safety measures we preach about using. And I am not saying I am correct in doing that. But at least I will come out in the openly and admit it. 8) 

I love your comment on the money you have wasted and the guy being a salesman though.  

And you are correct he did get results even though they were probably not reflecting the actual recovery he got from the fingers, but that is something that he has to back up.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 18, 2016)

I have never processed e-waste on the small scale that most of our members here do so I will have to defer to your wisdom and first hand experience when it comes to yields. But I will say that the flakes do serve as eye candy for the naievé. The truth comes when the gold is melted down and weighed. 

The guy did so many things which are ill advised and did no testing to assure he recovered all of the gold. Bad examples for You Tube learners. Then they come here and we have to deal with their attitude. It only proves that a little knowledge is dangerous.


----------



## alexxx (Mar 18, 2016)

4metals said:


> It only proves that a little knowledge is dangerous.



So true... This type of "knowledge" also gives gold fever.


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 18, 2016)

malikjob07 said:


> If you don't believe me watch this two video...........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lXd85YfcvY *<---- This one*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c9Z5UYsUV4


Apart from the myriad of other mistakes, have a look from about 6:10. If there is any splash from pouring, in which direction do you think the droplets will go?
:shock: 
Just wow!


----------



## 4metals (Mar 18, 2016)

Without having looked at the video again (once was enough) let me guess. The only thing he had with him constantly was coffee.

This guy is a disaster waiting to happen. Yet he sees himself as an educator!


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 19, 2016)

Spot on. Here's the image, so others don't have to sift through the rest.

One who does this, has no place teaching recovery.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 19, 2016)

I see the first problem. That looks like Maxwell....ewww... :lol:


----------



## malikjob07 (Mar 19, 2016)

guys guys....i am not talking about the video and the mistakes , we're trying to answer the first question in this thread which is how much gold is in 2,5 kg of Ram sticks? regardless what the guy did wrong in his video.....


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 19, 2016)

He's actually asking a slightly different question. He's asking how much gold would be on the fingers from 2.5KG of RAM sticks. 

The answer to that question is based on the weight of close cut fingers that he would get from the RAM sticks. If he could cut them close then he would need to take the weight of the close cut fingers and and apply approximately 4.5g per Kg of the close cut finger weight. 

i.e. 150g of fingers would yield somewhere in the region of 0.675g before processing losses. The smaller the quantity of product refined the higher the losses as a percentage of the yield. Yes this can be mitigated by never throwing away solutions and filters but remember these losses would be the same for processing 100g of gold, and therefore the impact on a small amount as mentioned above would appear enormous.

I don't process anything below a certain level of prospective overall yield for this exact reason.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 19, 2016)

That is simple math with many variables and possible results. Ram stick in mixed lots (old and new) average weight is about 20-25g but I tend to lean to higher number due to old ram and IC chips on them and that save me grief, it is much better expect smaller result than overestimate and then overpay for material. 2.5kg of ram will have approximately 100-125 ram sticks.*** 1 close cut ram finger weight about 1 gram. 
Yield from close cut fingers was reporetd here in many threads and vary a lot. It all goes down to type, wear and tear of your ram stick and what do you perceive as "close cut".

*** here it gets really complicated. There is no formula saying how many ram sticks get to one kilogram. There are way too many of different types out there. Even average numbers are not fool proof. If you do have lot of these http://goo.gl/uwTI78 you do have more than 100 sticks in your 2.5 kg lot. If there is most of them with BGA chips and newer ram again the same, but if you do have old ram populated with big fat IC on both sides you may struggle to get 100 pieces in 2.5 kg lot.


----------



## solarnevo1 (Mar 19, 2016)

I just love this forum! :lol:


----------



## Grelko (Mar 19, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> I see the first problem. That looks like Maxwell....ewww... :lol:



Maybe that's why some of the coffee shops charge $6+ for a large. They got gold in it. :mrgreen:


----------



## solarnevo1 (Mar 19, 2016)

For a start here are the numbers:
Started with 2,45 kg RAM sticks. Mostly 128Mb to 512Mb. There was 160 pieces in 2,45 kg. From this 160 pieces there was 172 gr of fingers. Cuted very close! Around 7% of overal weight of sticks.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 19, 2016)

solarnevo1 said:


> For a start here are the numbers:
> Started with 2,45 kg RAM sticks. Mostly 128Mb to 512Mb. There was 160 pieces in 2,45 kg. From this 160 pieces there was 172 gr of fingers. Cuted very close! Around 7% of overal weight of sticks.



I can't say what the yield is on RAM fingers "only" is because when I run fingers I run them mixed meaning I run fingers from cards, slot processors, RAM, etc. all in the same batch at the same time 

I recently ran two batches of fingers & on the first batch I recovered 2 grams per lb - on the second batch I recovered 1.5 grams per lb --- 1.5 to 2 grams per pound is consistent with the "many" batches of "mixed" fingers I have run & I consider 5 lbs of finger to be a small batch

lets assume RAM only fingers will run on the high 2 grams/lb end of recovery

there is 454 grams in a pound - you have 172 grams of fingers --- 172/454 (172 divided by 454) = .378 lb X 2g per lb = .75 grams 

so .75 grams --- "assuming" you get 2g per lb recovery & you then actually recover 100% --- getting 100% recovery on such a small batch is not very likely 

Kurt


----------



## AndyWilliams (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol, you guys made my day better! I had totally forgotten about that idiot. Went ahead and watched some of his videos again!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 20, 2016)

AndyWilliams said:


> Lol, you guys made my day better! I had totally forgotten about that idiot. Went ahead and watched some of his videos again!



I guess taking the time to watch this guys videos is about the same as watching a good TV comedy show (good for a laugh) :twisted: 

Personally as soon as I saw who the video was done by I hit the back button (shut it down) & moved on to better use of my time :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 23, 2016)

Newer memory sticks pc5300 512mb/1gb
I get approx 1 gram per 100 sticks refining only the fingers.
Steyr223 rob


----------



## jumong (May 14, 2016)

Nobody talk about how much contain chips from ram stiks? :roll:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 14, 2016)

jumong said:


> Nobody talk about how much contain chips from ram stiks? :roll:



Yes it has been talked about. You will just need to do a search of the forum and you will find your answers.


----------



## GoIdman (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi guys,

For those who are newbies for recovery as I am, before asking yields and other useful stuff, please first download Hoke's book from this forum, you'll get a ton of answers to the ton of your questions. I know i did.

Now that being said, please take a newbies advice when you talk on this forum. These guys do recovery for literally decades, if they say you have done something wrong, you probably did...they are here to help you. 

Don't fall for youtube videos, it seems easy when you see it but its really hard when you do it the first time...safety, safety and safety first....

Invest in your gear, and safety....and belive me reading this forum helped me avoid many dangerous situations, i have developed my own technology to avoid working with chemicals or creating unnecessary waste...

I recycle the material from the pcb, i recycle literally everything from processing whole pcb's.

Asking yields without providing precise data is like praying in church...it doesnt get you anywhere.

Note down all the steps in the procedures you are doing, measure out every drop of chemical that you use, concentrations, dillution and so on, so you can recheck if something goes wrong and you seek guidance.

And...Hoke's book...its a must read book...

Sorry for the long post, but I was just like that in the beginning of my e-waste recovery journey.

Patience and science will get you results. 

Stay safe.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 21, 2021)

I guess that depends on where you go to church. 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 21, 2021)

GoIdman said:


> Asking yields without providing precise data is like praying in church...it doesnt get you anywhere.



GoIdman, please review the forum rules at Board Policy-------This should be read by everyone. We do not allow discussions of religion on this forum as it tends to divide our members.

What may seem an innocent or humorous comment to one member may be offensive to another.

Do not do it again.

Dave


----------



## GoIdman (Jan 22, 2021)

Understood...

It was never intended to offend anyone, and hereby I appologize if it has done that. I will avoid any such comment in the future.

Stay safe.

Pete.


----------

